# IBM Laptop Red Screen?????



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a IBM Laptop Type 9548 and it was my dads but is now mine becuz he gave it to me... The reason he gave it to me is the problem i need help with. On the screen, everything is shown in a red tint. Its hard to explain but everything has a red tint. I do have anothr monitor that i hook it up to sometimes but that takes awayt the meaning of laptop. Any help would be great... I've played with the display settings and stuff... HELP!


----------



## Antares (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds like a dodgy screen problem.

When you hook it up to a monitor does it display ok i presume?


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

Yea, the separate monitor is fine.. Just the monitor on the laptop isnt.


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

*???????????/*

ok... any nhelp?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

My guess is that whichever cable runs the video from the motherboard to the lcd is shifted or something so that the video has a red shift...just a guess. Could also be (but kind of unlikely) a mistakenly set gamma value. 

You'd definitely have to rip that thing apart in order to see whether or not it's the cable...if I were in your case I would just open it up and lightly move the ribbon to see if it changes the display.


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

Finally, a good suggestion....LOL. I've been waiting for a reply for ages... THX. Ill try that


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

Anyone else wanna make a suggestion... this thread isnt cosed yet. hehe. I just wanna see all possible suggestions i open my laptop up and mess with stuff.. :sayno:


----------



## F153JUE (Oct 1, 2004)

If it's OK on an external monitor then it suggests that one of two (or both!) components are faulty.

1. screen cable
2. screen

Knowing Thinkpads fairly well I'd go for the former. Try waggling it.


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

Will DO! 

But I just did that last night. The screen monitor are pretty tight on there. But ill firgure something out. Also, I've never been inside a laptop. Seems complex. But ive had loads of fun with desktops. If anyone can research IBM pad 770 and give me some instuctions (unliky) on how to get inside and wat to do when inside. :4-dontkno then, GREAT! :grin:

BYE BYE :grin:


----------



## sochy (Feb 9, 2005)

U might need to repace the CCFL tube http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=43755

>>>If anyone can research IBM pad 770 and give me some instuctions<<< Sounds very inviting!


----------



## F153JUE (Oct 1, 2004)

JayIBM said:


> Will DO!
> If anyone can research IBM pad 770 and give me some instuctions (unliky) on how to get inside and wat to do when inside. :4-dontkno then, GREAT!


I don't know the 770 very well, but every thinkpad screen i've ever dismantled comes apart in the same way.

Look on the screen bezel for screws under little black covers. There are usually a couple on the front of the lid at the bottom and you may find a couple at the top too. Look hard!

Undo the screws and then gently slide a fingernail between the bezel and the lid at the bottom and gently prise them apart. The bottom is usually clipped together whereas the top section of the bezel slides down.

Once you have the bezel off, the lid either has screws through the sides which attach to the screen or clips moulded into the plastic. If the latter, there are usually arms attached to the hinges which are screwed to the LCD panel.

Take it apart and you'll see the ribbon cable at the back. Be gentle with it as it may well be unweildy and brittle.

Good luck!


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

thanks alot..... im definately gonna need all the luck i can get... *takes a deep breathe, and gets it work**


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

OK, i went looking for more instutions with pictures... check out this link.. read all of it. Do u think this is the problem? Laptop repairs


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

*Success*

SUCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin: :sayyes: :laugh: :laugh: :smooch: -razz: 

tHX FOR ALL YOUR HELP....LOOKS LIKE A COUPLE OF THINGS ARE WRONG. gOLDEN TAPE IS COMING OFF IT. THE MAIN WIRE IS FRIZZED OR UMM, SLIGHTLY CUT OR SOMETHING... THANKS AGAIN... NOW ALL I NEED TO DO IS BUY ANOTHER LCD AND HOOK IT UP OR FIX THIS ONE....HEHE... THANKS :grin:


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

After my sucess i decided to give further help to those trying to help me by taking pictures of my laptop... so if u need to. look at my pics, sorry their not closer, but my camera is only 1.2 megapixal...sorry :sayno:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/raeraefad72/album?.dir=/356f


----------



## F153JUE (Oct 1, 2004)

JayIBM said:


> SUCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin: :sayyes: :laugh: :laugh: :smooch: -razz:
> 
> THE MAIN WIRE IS FRIZZED OR UMM, SLIGHTLY CUT OR SOMETHING...



Glad you managed it.

The broken cable is a thinkpad trait I'm afraid. Over time, with the action of opening and closing the lid, minute fractures which you can't see appear in it and the picture eventually gets worse and worse..

Hope yo ucan put it back together


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

lol. i undid it twice. thx again. i got my dad to buy a $16 lcd screen made for thinkpad 770. So im pretty happy... i just hope it works..(its over ebay). :sayno:


----------

